# LF: dwarf cories (Pygmaeus type) LFS, breeder, rehoming, whatever.



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi everybodfy. I recently bought a couple of pygmy cories at my LFS, and only when I got home did I research the breed (I know, stupid, I'm a relative noob in the fishkeeping world and still learning) and learn that they need to be kept in larger groups. Unfortunately, those were the last ones at the store, and I've been looking everywhere to get some more, and I don't know if it's just me but I can't find one *anywhere* in the fraser valley or Vancouver. I've gotten to the point where I'm ready to just pay an arm and a leg to get some shipped from the states... Anybody know where I can find some locally? I live in surrey, by the way, and can travel where transit goes.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Pm MyKiss (Pat), $20/6 sale...i'm actually planning on buying them after setting up a new tank..so better act on them fast


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Done, thanks! I should have tried this a while ago instead of wandering in and out of random stores... Oh well.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

gsneufeld said:


> Done, thanks! I should have tried this a while ago instead of wandering in and out of random stores... Oh well.


Haha no worries, good to hear you're so dedicated to making them happy!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw a whole bunch of them at Island Pets Unlimited in Richmond. Not sure if they have them at the Burnaby location closer to you but it's worth a call. I was surprised at how tiny they were and how they didn't stay on the substrate but rather swam all over the place willy nilly.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

They stay hidden pretty well once they find their hidey holes in a planted tank. I have a baker's dozen and I'm hard-pressed to see them on a good day.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

try fantasy aquatics on kingsway store has some good sized ones at really decent price


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 4 to 5. But I'm in no hurry to sell. But..I will..

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275261,-122.835514


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Arcteryx said:


> They stay hidden pretty well once they find their hidey holes in a planted tank. I have a baker's dozen and I'm hard-pressed to see them on a good day.


Exactly , I might sell mine, but its really hard to catch them in heavily planted tank


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd use a DIY fishtrap. Mine are pretty good at coming out when they smell a wafer, I think I could snag most of them that way


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, I had no idea how addictive this whole hobby is, and these little guys are hilarious, but so shy, they hide when i go by the tank. Im hoping a group will boost their confidence.. do you know if Mykiss is close to the skytrain? Taking transit im a little worried if the fish will survive a trip from richmond to surrey...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

They were not shy when they were in my tank by their own ,and they were out swimming together all the time ,but when I added RCS they became shy and hid all the time.

This is the video before adding shrimp in tank:


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha yeah, they're sneaky. I switched them to a different tank the other day, and it took me like half an hour just to catch those two... Thanks Reefarious, Kingsway is a way faster trip for me.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Arash53.. Those things are freaking adorable. XD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes they were, its about two week I dont see them at all  they dont like tankmate not even shrimps


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmm.. That's good to know actually. I was thinking about getting a couple cherry shrimp to make things more colourful. I've never heard of a fish being scared of them.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They'll survive the trip no problem, but getting to Patricks with Transit is near impossible...you could PM him and ask him to give it to Charles I suppose?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I really want to try these guys but I'm afraid they'll just end up living in the corner like my cpds did. Nice to see quite a few places carry them. Anyone remember how much they were at IPU and Fantasy?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It's so hard to raise the fries from these guys. Cutest fish by far...well one of the cutest. get them in bunches and they'll be much bolder in numbers.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

So far looks like I gotta travel way downtown... Before I trek out there, anybody have some they wanna sell/seen some at a store in the tri-cities area?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I would be willing to pay around 5 bucks each for a half dozen or so.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, we have Corydora habrosus at both locations.


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Can you mix salt & pepper cories with these guys??


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds yummy! Yes, they will mix fine.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

How does hasbrosus compare to pygmeaus in size, personality and requirements? Cheers.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Very similar, they are often misidentified as each other in wild shipments.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Soo update.. The new fishies project got put on hold for a while due to me accidently falling up the stairs (yes up dont ask) breaking a couple things, but now im ready to get back at it , about the habrosus, i love them, but really have my heart set on the pygmaeus. Does anyone know if the ones at fantasy aquatics are that type? Thanks


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

confirmed. Ones at fantasy are pygmies.

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------

